# cannot access my new attached hardrive

## josimitsu

I attached new harddisk to my box, but I cannot access it from my gentoo. When kernel is loading it shows that disk and all partions (i have only one) on it. When i want to mount it (mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /mnt/d), i got error: "mount: special device /dev/hdb1 doesn't exist". When i go through my /proc i can see that hdd under /proc/ide/hdb, but i cann't see it under my /dev. so i think problem is with my devfs. how can i create a valid entry to my /dev tree, or is there a program, like kudzu or harddrake from other distros which can do that work for me ?

Thanks for all help.

j.

----------

## james

How about hdc?

How about checking the jumpers on the drives are set correctly? Does the BIOS identify the drive properly?

Does Linux like vfat?

 :Wink: 

----------

## josimitsu

thx for your answer. Problem is that this drive works perfectly under win. And as i wrote, when kernel is booting it recognizes that drive too. I'm only not able to mount that drive. And of course i have support for vfat as a module installed. I'm using another drive with win partition too and is working perfectly.  This drive (which is working good) contains win and gentoo partitions, so it was in my box when I put my gentoo on. Now I'm running gentoo for few month and everything works perfect, except i'm not able to access (mount, fdisk and so) drive i've connected. it doesn't matter if it's linux or win or whatever partions on it. 

PLEASE HELP !!!

----------

## josimitsu

Maybe this problems come from time i was playing with my gentoo. firstly i have installed gentoo over ext3 partion, but later decide to move to xfs. so i backed up my ext3 partion, made xfs partion, copied all / from ext3 to xfs, changed fstab so i was able to boot to xfs and reinstalled grub.  Maybe i'm missing sometging, but my hardrive is visible from /proc also from starting kernel messages, but is not in my /dev. Help me please I need that disk to be workin so I can install another linux on it  :Smile: )

----------

## sulu

Try  

fdisk -l

to list all known partitions.

If hdb shows up, compare the partition-type with the settings in your fstab. If it doesnt show up let's check the devfs-settings (/etc/devfsd.conf).

cya

Sulu

----------

## billatq

And lets not forget..if it's windows xp, you're using ntfs, not vfat...so you would need that kernel module compiled in to access that partition  :Wink: .

----------

## josimitsu

yes that's true, but only half. you can of course install XP over fat32 partition and this is my case. but after 3 days of working only on this i decide to bild my gentoo again  :Sad: 

----------

